# Harry Potter 6 Discussion



## krazyklassykat (Dec 5, 2005)

I've found that discussing the happenings of the latest Harry Potter keeps me alive during dull moments, so why not have a go?  If you're like the series, we could talk about the differences between past books and movies.  That's fun, too.


----------



## casperthesheet (Dec 5, 2005)

I had my first Harry Potter experience this weekend. My fiancé's friends wanted us to see Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire. I've avoided it this whole time because I didn't want to get on the Harry Potter bus with everyone else but it happened. I'm going to borrow the first book from a friend and if it's good I'll by the whole series. Damn young English boys.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, it's a really good series.  I know about not wanting to jump on the bus, but this one is pretty good!


----------



## sLiCk (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah I didn't like Harry much till I saw the first movie. After that I turned into a junky. I think there is some kinda weird addiction to it. I mean how can kids who can't even read a 100 page book somehow read a book that is like 700 PAGES!


----------



## epone (Dec 7, 2005)

yawn!


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 7, 2005)

I read a lot.  :grin: *in a pathetically proud geek-voice*  I read the fifth book in 27 hours, and that wasn't even constant.


----------



## Viqto (Dec 7, 2005)

I was disappointed with the Goblet of Fire film. It ended too quickly and the sudden turn from Cedric's death to a cheerful goodbye was probably the worst transition I've seen in a major film in awhile. They changed the story, left out Winky and SPEW(I can see why on SPEW though, it didn't add much to the main story). 

A realization came to me that they are filming them to be isolated and stand alone movies. This is going to really screw the storyline later as many elements from previous books come into play in the later ones.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

True, they did leave a lot of things out.  So far, I liked it better than the rest of the movies, but they REALLY should have put the Quidditch World Cup in, and Winky, and seeing the kitchens would have been nice.  Also, it is my belief that one of the worst mistakes they made in the movies was to leave Peeves out.  Notice he doesn't appear in ONE of them.  He adds so much amusement!


----------



## sLiCk (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought they should of put the world cup in too. Personally I liked the First Dumbledore better. Why'd he have to die (Bummer).


----------



## sLiCk (Dec 8, 2005)

I mean show quididich that is.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, I did like the first Dumbledore better.  He looked more, I don't know... sophisticated, wise, dry sense of humor kinda thing.  The new one is kinda too plump, joyous... you get what I mean. lol


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 8, 2005)

well the first is dead, so they cant very well use him can they?

i read most of the books in under 24 hours (seperate and not e constant)
i didnt jump on the bandwagon, i liked it befre most people, i had a first edition of the first but one leaky window and book on the window sill led to disaster


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

Ooooh I'm sorry to hear that about your book.  I believe I have a few first editions of several of them, I know I have it for the fourth.  I liked it before it got so popular, too.  To be a geek, you have to not care what other people think.   I need to find a place to get my fourth repaired, though.  When I pick it up, half the pages don't come with it.


----------



## sLiCk (Dec 8, 2005)

Man, what did you books ever do to you. ha.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

sLiCk said:
			
		

> Man, what did you books ever do to you. ha.


 
Ummmm.... huh? (Firstly, who was this even to? lol) 8-[


----------



## Rhea (Dec 12, 2005)

Crazy_dude6662 said:
			
		

> i had a first edition of the first but one leaky window and book on the window sill led to disaster


 
Oh no, poor you! I'm real big on preserving books (I like to keep them in really good condition, almost new) I don't know about you but to me, that'd be awful...I have the fourth, fifth and sixth books in first edition...

I started reading Harry Potter way before all the movies were filmed. My aunt got it for me and then I read it and went Potter-crazy. I recommended it to my friends, but unfortunately I'm the only one infected with Potter-mania. *sigh*

_Anyway, _I absolute _adored_ the sixth book. Squeee for all the romantic stuff in it. Tears for the ending. Oh and I'm a real big Draco Malfoy fan so squeee for the _big, big_ role he played in the book. I'm surprised bout that, but happy all the same. I _knew_ the boy crying was him. Ha. I've read the book twice now, I think. I finished it the first time in less than 24 hours - not constantly reading, including breaks and stuff like that.

Do you think Snape is really a traitor? I believe that he's really on the Order's side...and that he killed you know who on Dumbledore's own orders. There was a whole argument about it on another site...heh. Anyway, if Snape hadn't done it he'd have died. Maybe Dumbledore wanted to save Draco. You know, there was a pretty good chance Draco would decide to go to the Order's side. When Harry called Snape a coward, Snape got really really angry. I don't think he'd have gotten so angry if he'd been a traitor. Rather, if he'd been following orders and killing the one person who believed in him, it'd have taken a lot of courage and Snape would have obhorred being called traitor.

I hope Hogwarts reopens the next year. I'll really miss them not going back to school if that happens. Can't wait for book 7!!


----------



## Walker Pierce (Dec 14, 2005)

My mother, brother, and I had a large (4 hour long, to be precise) discussion on our interpretation of the fourth book, and I won on the point of Snape. At least, I won with my family.

I don't think Snape is a traitor at all, actually. If you think back to the part where Snape is staring at Dumbledore, the headmaster staring back at him, you may surmise that in that brief moment they--masters of the art--could be communicating through Occlumency. Also, when you read the line of Snape's face etched with hatred and revulsion, it is quite easy to figure that he's revulted by the fact that Dumbledore WANTS him to kill him, WANTS him to end his life. As for the reason, I have a few suspicions, but nothing solid, really.

A few passages later, after a brief violent intercourse with Harry on the grounds, Snape actually tells Harry the KEY to defeating Voldemort, the one thing that can actually end the man's mortal life. "Blocked again and again until you LEARN TO KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT AND YOUR MIND CLOSED."

Voldemort is a master of Occlumency, which is the key to "seeing" what an opponent is going to cast, though the opponent is silent. That's how Snape blocked all of Harry's spells.

Granted, Snape shows a lot of hatred for Harry after killing Dumbledore, but he's obviously pissed as all-****-get-out, and creating such an unbearable hatred in Harry is the most supreme way to push the boy towards killing Voldemort.

I highly believe that Snape will aid Harry--and the Order--in the next book, be it discreetly or openly with his identity.


----------



## Rhea (Dec 14, 2005)

But it'd be kinda hard, though, seeing as they all believe he is a traitor now. I really hope (if he's on the Order's side, that is) that he somehow manages to prove that he's not a traitor.

And I really hope Snape manages to convince Draco to join the Order (yeah, that's the fangirl speaking ) but I have a sneaking suspicion Draco might have a tragic ending...you know, forced to stay on Voldemort's side anyway, or *gasp* getting killed...


----------



## kalibantre (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm probably gonna get slapped. But.. I really like the story lines but i find myself cringing at some of J.K.Rowling's phrases. Fairly sure she over used the word "beamed" in the last book.

And I think she said that she was done fooling around with what side Snape was on and that was that, but she could have been messing then too. Personally I hope he's on the Order's side, well pissed that sirius died, but maybe thats cause I fell in love with Gary Oldman at a rather young aged..


----------



## Anarosa (May 26, 2006)

has anyone here read and finnished the 5th and 6th books. just wondering.. i dont want to say anything that might ruin the books for you. im a true harry fan too. my dad had to buy 3 copies of every book so that my two siblings and i wouldnt fight over who got to read it first. 

this is going way back to the first movie.. but, was anyone else disappointed that they didnt include the sorting hat's song in the beginning.

also (and ive seen these movies way to many times, i own all of them) in the fourth movie, when they are in the tent after the world cup, and mr.weasley runs in. did anyone else notice that he runs into ron (who is being teased by the twins) and ron falls backwards onto the floor. i never noticed it untill this last time i watched it. but once i did see it i had to rewind and couldnt stop laughing.

i have a tendency to think everything ron does is simultaniously hilarious and  unbelievably adorable.

i also missed winky. and was annoyed by how they altered the plot and dobby wasnt the one to give harry the gillyweed. it just irked me.


ok, i could go on. but this is long enough as it is


----------



## Rhea (May 27, 2006)

Haha I was irked at that too...I thought the fourth movie was too rushed so I didn't really enjoy it as much as I thought I would - over-expectations, I guess. Hmm I never noticed that! Will do the next time I watch GoF 

It really irked me how they cut out the World Cup, though - I mean, all that hype and then it was suddenly cut off. If they weren't gonna show it (I mean, it could get expensive couldn't it?) then at least don't make it so...cut off.

I've read the fifth and sixth books, to answer your first question. Read them when they first went out  and finished the sixth within 24 hours of buying it (including breaks and sleep ) hehe...personal best lol...


----------



## zoecat (May 27, 2006)

Personally, I think the books reached their best at the third, and then got steadily worse. I found the 6th one really boring. It's just Harry and his freinds being all angsty, but there's magic. The romance wasn't even that interesting.


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

My favorite book is still the 3rd, probably because my two favorite characters (Sirius and Lupin) are introduced.  Of course, the 5th would have been awesome, too, if Sirius hadn't died in the end.  *sobs*

I think the movies pale in comparison to the books.  The fourth one has been the best, and the third one was absolutely horrible.  I do agree that the first Dumbledore was much better than the one we have now.  The actor that currently plays Dumbledore is way to aggressive and loud, quite the opposite of how the character is portrayed.

I read the 5th and 6th books in less than two days not separated except for sleeping.  You can pretty much assume that I'm obsessed.  I went to the midnight release of the 6th book, and I'm planning on doing the same for the 7th.


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

i did the midnight release too. i am so obsessed its insane. once at lunch my friend was reading an article for science about a scientist/journalist who said that the wizarding gene was recessive and was passed on through males. it made me really really angry. hahaha i was going on and on about how that couldnt be because of the muggle borns and about how he shouldnt write and article about it since hes obviously never read the books. now all my friends think im slightly crazy. haha but i have on friend, natalie, who is just as obsessed. i always read them as soon as they come out (midnight outings at borders) and i usually dont sleep. and i can eat and read at the same time. 

you could say im addicted. 

the fifth book was a little angsty, i agree. and harry was all "woe is me...." i just wanted to shake him and be like GET OVER IT. but then sirius died....and then i was like mahhhhhhhh! evil j.k. rowling. 

i luv sirius....(and lupin too)

btw. i think they picked ugly people to play those two characters. i expected sirius to be much more...attractive. and i expected lupin to look more..feral. i guess


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

Anarosa said:
			
		

> btw. i think they picked ugly people to play those two characters. i expected sirius to be much more...attractive. and i expected lupin to look more..feral. i guess


 
I *completely* agree with that statement.  Sirius was described frequently in the books as handsome ... and that was not shown in the movie whatsoever.

*was extremely disappointed*

Ha, a group of my friends and I just got done making a Harry Potter parody ... which I find highly amusing.  We're ... a little insane.

I used to RP on Harry Potter boards as well.  I don't anymore, but man, that used to be like a drug to me.


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

i see that we have alot in common. haha

yes i was extremely disappointed as well.


however, i do think most of the other casting is wonderful, such as the first dumbledore, and mcgonagal...also madam hooch and deffinately hagrid, snape, hermione, ron, harry. etc. 

but they had switched directors on the 3rd movie so i think thats why it was so terrible. thankfully they switched back for the fourth. though it was too rushed. im anxious to see what they do with the fifth book. and maybe they will re-cast sirius?? -fleeting hope-

but if not then atleast they might make him a little less malnourished this time around.


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

Yes, I agree that the rest of the casting was very well done.  

Yes, the director of the 3rd movie was terrible, and the 4th was much better.  I'm actually worried about the 5th movie, because I think they're going to cut out so much that it won't even make much sense.  It *is* one of the longest books, and to confine it to only 2 and a half hours poses a difficult task.  I hope it isn't mutilated in the shortening process.


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

i bet they will probably cut out some of the stuff about the DA. and probably alot of the Order. since its a movie and the last one was mainly action i think they will try to fit in as much of the action from the book as possible. so alot of the plot prolly wont make as much sense. i wish they'd just have like...4 hour showings with an intermission after the first 2 hours. i would pay twice as much to see a movie that way if it meant it would be better and more complete


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, which is a real shame, because I really love both of those parts.  I think the DA is the coolest thing ...

I know, don't people understand that Harry Potter fans are typically OBSESSED and will pay extra to watch a longer version of the movie??  I guess not, right?  It would be such an adventure to go to a 4 hour movie.  Whatever.  Life isn't fair.  :/


----------



## kalibantre (May 27, 2006)

harry potter fans would go, but the rest of the public who don't care so much wouldn't. And they'd lose a massive amount of money because smaller children go to those films and parents wont want to take them to a 4 hour film.

Also Gary Oldman was perfectly cast as Sirius.. stop being such fan kids.. The films can never truly reflect the books. look at LOTR, X-men, war or the worlds, hitchhikers. sacrafices are always made to make a good film nto a good representation of the books.


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

yes i agree. its not like people are going to boycott the movie because it costs extra and is four hours long or something... meek! makes me angry. i love the DA too. if there was any book i could bring to life, HP would be it.


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

But he _isn't_ a good representation of Sirius.  That's the point.  So how does sarcificing a character's image make the movie a better representation of the books?

I do see your point about the movies, though, because it's true - there are a lot of people who just go see the Harry Potter movies and don't really care that much.


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

i dont know if i understand what you are talking about with sirius...was that to me..?


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

No, it was to kalibantre, lol, sorry.  I should have clarified that.

*I wish Harry Potter was real.*

Honestly, how do the students at Hogwarts _not_ want to study magic?  I just don't understand ...


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

i know, seriously. if i was at hogwarts i would probably be best friends with hermione. shame on you ron! how could you possibly think something as cool as ancient runes was boring! haha i would go to the library and refuse to leave until i had read every single book there

haha i thought it was to me so i was like...ehh sorry
its cool though.haha


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

To be honest, I probably wouldn't find Ancient Runes interesting, nor would I take interest in History of Magic.  However, Transifguration, Charms, and especially Defense Against the Dark Arts would have me enthralled.  If Divination was as fake as it sounds, I would hate it, and since I can't cook, I believe that I would suck in Potions class, ha.


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

true true. yeah, ancient runes wouldnt be my favorite..it was just the first one i thought of.. id give potions a try..but i'd probably turn myself into a giant sponge.... i supose it would be an interesting point of view though.. haha
my favorite would probably have to be DADA.  or maybe transfiguration. though if lupin was the teacher id probably have a seriously hard time focusing on my school work... hehe


----------



## mandax (May 27, 2006)

Ha!  I know, seriously.  I fell in love with both characters (Sirius and Lupin).  I wish Lupin had been in the 6th book ... just for whatever reason.  I miss him!  u.u

BUT I REALLY MISS SIRIUS!

*cries*

I couldn't believe that they didn't address what the veil was more in the 6th book.  I was very disappointed about that.


----------



## Anarosa (May 27, 2006)

it exactly the same way for me. i was expecting for some huge explanation in the 6th book, (and possibly a loophole for sirius) but they barely even addressed it. i was sad. 

meek!! sirius, come backkkkkk


----------



## Astra (May 29, 2006)

I MISS SIRIUS!!  I want him back.  As much as I luv HP books, and though I still loved this one, it was kinda depressin about it.  It was draggy in the sad way.  Maybe cause it's his final year.  I heard they're making more than seven books.  I wonder how it'll end.  I have a bad feelin about it, but its only cause I can't think of a great ending, but J.K. is a brilliant writer.


----------



## Man_Of_Truth (May 31, 2006)

As much as I love the Harry Potter books, I must say that I was a little dissapointed in the 6th one.  It just seemed out of sync with the others, sort of like it didn't really belong.  But I still love the series.

And I would probably love History of Magic and Acient Runes if HP was real, i'd be the second best student at Hogwarts...


----------



## blademasterzzz (May 31, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty sure if she brought Sirius back (or Dumbledore for that matter), her credibility would be in tiny little glass pieces. It's a very bad move - characters that don't die.


----------



## mandax (May 31, 2006)

It's okay, because Dumbledore will be a portrait in the Headmaster's (or, excuse me, Headmistress's) office.


----------



## DEIfan4life (Jun 29, 2006)

I saw where she's thinking about killing off Harry and 2 other ppl.


----------



## mandax (Jul 4, 2006)

I heard that she was definitely killing off two characters in the last book.  I think Harry should die.  Ha.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 5, 2006)

What does it matter if Harry dies, really? There aren't going to be any more books.

In any case, I'd say that the whole "Snape and Dumbledore were communicating telepathically right before he died, and Snape is actually a triple agent and wants to save Harry" theory is absolutely correct. I think this because the foreshadowing is so subtle I wouldn't even have noticed it if I hadn't been looking.

It's a pity really. It could have been a great twist for the seventh book. But when you have that many readers I guess someone is bound to pick it up.


----------



## mandax (Jul 5, 2006)

There's a really elaborate theory over at mugglenet.com that you should look at.  It makes a lot of sense.  Snape can definitely be innocent.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 6, 2006)

Exactly. And the thing is, it's pretty much blown the plot of the last novel. My guess is, it will be a major plot twist - unfortunately some bright spark picked up on the foreshadowing and now everyone knows, _before it's even been written._


----------



## Blossom (Jul 6, 2006)

But there are so many theories out there we can't possibly know what's going to happen. The only person who does know for certain is JK, and she's not telling. 

The sixth book (which I read in 8 hours! Woo!) seemed somewhat stretched, and I think a lot of it was obviously just filling to make the book a bit more substantial (i.e. a lot of the romances). Particularly books 5 and 6 are now leading up to book 7, so I think they have less of a solid plotline than books 1, 2 and 3.  It was still very good though.

I think the films are all good, but as films in their own rights. It would be impossible for them to create a 2-3 hour film that covers everything than happens, and no matter what someone's going to find fault with them. They should have had Peeves in though. 

What really annoyed me about the sixth book is the Harry/Ginny tryst. I was so hoping for a Harry/Luna romance, so I was really disappointed. Luna is so blatantly the best female character in the book (sorry Hermione). I hope that the actress playing her in the 5th film does her justice. 

I think Gary Oldman was an accurate representation of Sirius, because it says he used to be handsome, but he wasted away during his twelve years in Azkaban and now looks gaunt, malnourished, sick and vampirish, but he improves by the fifth book. So we'll have to wait and see if he looks any better ^^

Snape's evil. Sorry, but he is. 

It does matter if Harry dies, because if he doesn't JK may write/be pressured into writing a sequel series, or there may be non author written sequels, which there should never ever be. 

How old were all you guys when you got into HP? I was 8/9, and I've been completely obsessed ever since. It was when the third book came out that they started getting really popular, I think, so I'm really pleased that I can say I loved the books before then ^^


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah the movies the movies the movies... everybody is talking about the movies... I completely utterly hate the damn stupid movies!! They don't justify the books at all.

I am one of the first Harry Potter fans, I read the _stone_ from the time it was published till the _HBP_ last July, I bought it at 11 AM and finished it at 1 AM! Constant reading (thought with bathroom breaks). I completely loved it... 



			
				Blossom said:
			
		

> Snape's evil. Sorry, but he is.


 
Snape, he is definitely *NOT* a traitor, and the reason is clearly visible in the books. JKR, through out the 6 books, focused on the importance of Dumbledore's trust towards Snape, and no matter how Harry tried to tell Dumbledore that Snape is a spy for You-Know-Who, and how he overheard him talking to Draco and offering him help, Dumbledore remained strongly convinced that Snape is on the good side... So we can conclude that there is a strong reason behind Dumbledore's blind trust. And when Snape killed Dumbledore, it was obviously planned for, because when Dumbledore pleaded for Snape, it meant that he should kill him and follow his orders: _Which are for Snape to end his life if something like this happened._



			
				Blossom said:
			
		

> But there are so many theories out there we can't possibly know what's going to happen.


 
I agree that there is probably thousand of theories out there, but I can tell you some of them are accurate and true (even JKR said that herself). The previous 6 books are packed with clues to what is going to happen through out the series, beginning from Sirius's to Dumbledore's demise. But the only thing that is not certain is whether our beloved Harry is going to die or not, and if he does, bye bye Harry sequels, and if doesn't, then there is a chance that a sequel might see the light..

I don't know if you all already heard, but JKR said in her latest interviews that two characters got the reprieve, and I'm sure that Ron is one of them, because clues in the past 5 books have been pointing towards Ron's demise.


----------



## Blossom (Jul 6, 2006)

I think JK actually said one character got a reprieve and two characters she didn't intend to die did.



			
				Hakeem said:
			
		

> Snape, he is definitely *NOT* a traitor, and the reason is clearly visible in the books. JKR, through out the 6 books, focused on the importance of Dumbledore's trust towards Snape, and no matter how Harry tried to tell Dumbledore that Snape is a spy for You-Know-Who, and how he overheard him talking to Draco and offering him help, Dumbledore remained strongly convinced that Snape is on the good side... So we can conclude that there is a strong reason behind Dumbledore's blind trust. And when Snape killed Dumbledore, it was obviously planned for, because when Dumbledore pleaded for Snape, it meant that he should kill him and follow his orders: _Which are for Snape to end his life if something like this happened_


 This is why Dumbledore trusted Snape:

"I'd love to know what Snape told him to convince him," said Tonks. 
"I know," said Harry, and they all turned to stare at him. "Snape passed Voldemort the information that made Voldemort hunt down my mum and dad. Then Snape told Dumbledore he hadn't realised what he was doing, he was really sorry he'd done it, sorry that they were dead."
*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, pg 574 (UK Version)*

That's the reason for Dumbledore's "blind" trust. But who's to say he didn't make a mistake? No one has ever said than Dumbledore is always right. Even he himself said the opposite:

"Harry, I owe you an explanation," said Dumbledore. "An explanation of an old man's mistakes. For I see now that what I have done, and not done, with regard to you, bears all the hallmarks of the failings of age. Youth cannot know how age thinks and feels. But old men are guilty if they forget what it was to be young ... and I seem to have forgotten, lately ..." *Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, pg 728 (UK Version)*

There Dumbledore clearly admits that he makes mistakes. Who's to say he didn't make a mistake about Snape? Hasn't anyone noticed that Snape only ever refers to Voldemort as "The Dark Lord", and the only people who call him that are Death Eaters? 

And we don't actually know why Dumbledore was pleading with Snape. We're jumping to conclusions based on the circumstances. For all we know there could be a completely different meaning to them that we'll find out in the seventh book.


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 6, 2006)

Blossom said:
			
		

> I think JK actually said one character got a reprieve and two characters she didn't intend to die did.


 
Yeah well, her voice was not that clear, I told her many times to fix her stupid phone line but she just wouldn't listen, I guess I should have a word with Neil then...



			
				Blossom said:
			
		

> That's the reason for Dumbledore's "blind" trust. But who's to say he didn't make a mistake? No one has ever said than Dumbledore is always right.


 
Blossom, honey.. we already covered in the past century that everybody makes mistakes. Not just because our dear Dumbledore said that he made mistakes doesn't mean that he might have made a mistake by trusting Snape! JKR portrayed Dumbledore (especially on the OOTP) as a the character who has all the wordily wisdom and sophistication, the character who is wise, shrewd, insightful and ofcource, prudent. So I don't imagine JKR would put Dumbledore in a situation where he would have made a mistake by trusting Snape, because trust is something hard to gain, taking Snape's history (as you have been very kind to show us by the excerpt above). So I (and anybody) would presume that Dumbledore would have made sure 100% that Snape is honest and trust worthy. 



			
				Blossom said:
			
		

> There Dumbledore clearly admits that he makes mistakes. Who's to say he didn't make a mistake about Snape? Hasn't anyone noticed that Snape only ever refers to Voldemort as "The Dark Lord", and the only people who call him that are Death Eaters?


 
Hello?? You just said it! He was a Death Eater so he is bound to call him that! 



			
				blossom said:
			
		

> And we don't actually know why Dumbledore was pleading with Snape. We're jumping to conclusions based on the circumstances. For all we know there could be a completely different meaning to them that we'll find out in the seventh book.


 
There are two possible explanations: Either Dumbledore was pleading Snape NOT to kill him (which I think is highly unlikely, because all of us know that someone like Dumbledore wouldn't just simpley... plead!). And the other is he was pleading for him to kill him.. that remains that.

_As you said, all our discussions are but gone in vain, we all would find when JKR publishes the seventh book. And if Snape is bad, then I'm taking you on a date blossom (if that's fine with you), but I have to warn you that we might run into JKR, she developed this kind of an attitude, so we'll have to refrain from getting her along to go with us... don't you agree?? :tongue: )_


----------



## KeineAngst (Jul 7, 2006)

i think Ginnys going to be one that dies. and harry definetly will.


----------



## A_MacLaren (Jul 7, 2006)

Doesn't Dumbledore say that the greater the man, the greater his mistakes?


----------



## Blossom (Jul 7, 2006)

Hakeem said:
			
		

> _As you said, all our discussions are but gone in vain, we all would find when JKR publishes the seventh book. And if Snape is bad, then I'm taking you on a date blossom (if that's fine with you), but I have to warn you that we might run into JKR, she developed this kind of an attitude, so we'll have to refrain from getting her along to go with us... don't you agree??)_


 I'm gonna hold you to that. What do I have to do if Snape's good?


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 7, 2006)

well... ummm... *_thinking of something evil_*.....*_still thinking_*.... AHA! You just have to make us a cherry pie! That should be considerably easy and not so evil at the same time, ain't it?


----------



## Blossom (Jul 7, 2006)

You haven't tasted my cooking ....  All-righty then. If Snape is good, I will deliver one cherry pie.


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 7, 2006)

It's a deal then!


----------



## Itsaboysname (Jul 7, 2006)

Remember when in the sixth book they keep saying Dumbledore is angry at Snape for something? He was definately angry because Snape made they Unbreakable vow, and had to help Draco kill him.

Also, what about R.A.B.? Who do y'all think that is?


----------



## Blossom (Jul 7, 2006)

Regalus A. Black. I think pretty much everyone figured that out, but I have to wonder if JK deliberately made it that easy so when we find out it's really someone else we'll be really surprised ..... 



			
				Hakeem said:
			
		

> It's a deal then!


 Sure is. I'd better find a recipe for cherry pie ...... just in case


----------



## Blossom (Jul 10, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that JK's dug herself a giant hole with the "Felix Felicis" potion? I mean, now what's to stop Harry brewing a large cauldronful of the stuff and using it to find the horcruxes or even fight Voldy? Except that then it would be too easy >_< 

Something of an oversight on JK's part? I'd say so.


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree.. But then she'll find a way out of that one, remember the great deal that was about the *Veritaserum*?? The same thing goes here.. She (or her editors) will find a to wriggle out she always does.


----------



## zallan (Jul 10, 2006)

She will probably keep Potter and the others from the ingredients itself, force them into "barely-escapable" situations.


----------



## mandax (Jul 10, 2006)

I was just disappointed to hear that he was going on this horcrux expedition.  I liked the plotlines at Hogwarts.  :/


----------



## Atom (Jul 10, 2006)

J.K. Rowling made another mistake. How could Harry Potter hurt another magician, he's not strong, smart, the only thing he has going for him is his scar. Look at him. Skinny kid with glasses. How is he so hard to kill? Either way i like the series and having the main character be smart, strong, and all the characteristics of a champion would not be too exciting.


----------



## mandax (Jul 10, 2006)

I hated Harry when he forgot about the two-way mirrors which could have prevented Sirius from dying.  What a moron.  Even _I_ remembered the mirror.  But whatever.  I was just so pissed that my favorite character was killed off.  :/


----------



## horrorcrafter (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hey, lay-off J.K., please*

Look, there are plenty of mistakes in this book.
In fact, I'd say that as the series progresses, there were more and more glaring omissions and subtle oversights.  This latest work, which is clearly the most complex and convoluted, suffers from more than average techical errors of magical and normal laws...

HOWEVER....

You really cannot fault Rowling for these errors, at least, not without granting her a special honor which she certainly deserves for the brilliant plot-lines which she has created.

Or, to put it more bluntly...
Let's see YOUR sixth novel.
Horrorcrafter


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 11, 2006)

horrorcrafter said:
			
		

> brilliant plot-lines which she has created.


 
Rowling didn't create an amazing and breathtaking plot-line, it's just normal, and many write better than her. But the thing is she knew when and how and what to write... for that I give her the credit.



			
				horrorcrafter said:
			
		

> Or, to put it more bluntly...
> Let's see YOUR sixth novel.


 
Hehe.. nicely said. Don't attack me! I love her..


----------



## Blossom (Jul 11, 2006)

Well what we see as errors may come out as things-that-have-happened-for-a-reason in book 7, you never know. I really can't see JK as the type to kill off characters just for the sheer hell of it. 

I also can't see Hogwarts disappearing entirely for the next book, though it would have been extremely difficult to conduct the whole horcrux-search within a school year as well as lessons etc. Perhaps one of the horcruxes is hidden in the room where Harry hid his potions book? (That room's gonna come up again, I'm sure of it) 

But no matter what JK does or did, someone somewhere will find fault with it. Which leads to interesting little discussions like this ^^


----------



## horrorcrafter (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, I guess you're right... compared to the classics, she is not brilliant.
She is however, very talented at writing long novels.  Some of her plot-lines are quite clever.
I also cannot believe she chose to kill off Dumbledore.  I know she started warning us early in the novel that he was getting weak and old, what with his shrivelled hand and all, but I still find it hard to believe.
I think the next novel will see him come back to life, at least in that silly portrait in the headmaster's office.
Poewannabe


----------



## Blossom (Jul 11, 2006)

If Dumbledore comes back either he was never dead to begin with or JK better have a damn good excuse for resurrecting him. Besides which I don't see how she can restore him to life without contradicting herself - didn't she say in the fourth book that no spell can reawaken the dead?


----------



## mandax (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, like was mentioned before, there are a lot of rumors that Dumbledore never died.  Check mugglenet.com.  They're pretty interesting.  Nevertheless, he'll still be in the portrait in the office, so he won't be _completely_ gone.


----------



## Blossom (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah I know. One of my favourite sites is www.dumbledoreisnotdead.com. Made me laugh ^^


----------



## Dookie (Jul 13, 2006)

I too was going to post that website.  It puts up a good argument and I now firmly believe that Dumbledore is in fact alive.


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 13, 2006)

mandax said:
			
		

> Well, like was mentioned before, there are a lot of rumors that Dumbledore never died. Check mugglenet.com. They're pretty interesting. Nevertheless, he'll still be in the portrait in the office, so he won't be _completely_ gone.


 
I completely agree! Well no matter how many theories out there, Dumbledore is gone for good! Well at least Jo said that, that is confirming enough..

[ot] Mandax your avatars are quite interesting. It was a brilliant idea to put up the "shop"... I'll drop by in a few months to get an avatar makeover! [/ot]


----------



## mandax (Jul 14, 2006)

[ot]Thanks, Hakeem!  It really means a lot.  =D[/ot]


----------

